# Bike from US by air



## JeffCharles (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi. I live in Oaxaca.

This winter, I plan to buy a bike in the US and bring it back with me on the airplane when I return to Mexico. From prior posts, I understand that if the bike is used, it is considered to be a personal item and I will not have to pay customs duties or taxes. Is that correct? I do plan to ride the bike in the US, so it will be a used bike when I come back here.

Also, what is the best way to package the bike for shipping? Box? Bike bag? Is there a good source in the US for one of these?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

most people use the box it came in when they bought it... just wrap everything nice and tight and add some paddings. 
however, you could buy a travel case that in theory is better, like this for example:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BC409A02-Thule+699+Round+Trip+Bike+Travel+Case.aspx

also consider this is going to be oversized luggage


----------



## JeffCharles (Oct 7, 2007)

triphop said:


> most people use the box it came in when they bought it... just wrap everything nice and tight and add some paddings.
> however, you could buy a travel case that in theory is better, like this for example:
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BC409A02-Thule+699+Round+Trip+Bike+Travel+Case.aspx
> ...


Thanks. The case looks nice, but would cost what I would save by buying in the US. Using tthe original box sounds like a better idea. I am concerned, though, that the original box might make it appear to be a new bike. I guess I should make sure the bike is muddy.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JeffCharles said:


> Hi. I live in Oaxaca.
> 
> This winter, I plan to buy a bike in the US and bring it back with me on the airplane when I return to Mexico. From prior posts, I understand that if the bike is used, it is considered to be a personal item and I will not have to pay customs duties or taxes. Is that correct? I do plan to ride the bike in the US, so it will be a used bike when I come back here.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I sent a PM with some comments.

Regards.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

JeffCharles said:


> Hi. I live in Oaxaca.
> 
> This winter, I plan to buy a bike in the US and bring it back with me on the airplane when I return to Mexico. From prior posts, I understand that if the bike is used, it is considered to be a personal item and I will not have to pay customs duties or taxes. Is that correct? I do plan to ride the bike in the US, so it will be a used bike when I come back here.
> 
> ...


The Last Biker has brought several bikes to Mexico, I believe. I have also brought two bikes via plane to Mexico without any problems.

I brought them in the same box as the shop provided. The first bike I bought was on a business trip, and the shop just packed it in a box with newspapers and air filled bags to make sure everything was nice and tight.

The other bike, a friend lent me a bike box. But the airline or the airport misplaced the bag when I arrived at DFW, so I had to use the original box. This box was mailed without the air bags, so I just went to a Stapples or office shop and bought some packing foam and used it to make it tight. At the airport, they found the original box, but I didn't had time to transfer the bike to the right baggage. So, I got to Mexico with what could be two bikes, and the custom officer just asked me what did I carry, I told him a bike and he said 'OK' and no problem.


----------



## JeffCharles (Oct 7, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The Last Biker has brought several bikes to Mexico, I believe. I have also brought two bikes via plane to Mexico without any problems.
> 
> I brought them in the same box as the shop provided. The first bike I bought was on a business trip, and the shop just packed it in a box with newspapers and air filled bags to make sure everything was nice and tight.
> 
> The other bike, a friend lent me a bike box. But the airline or the airport misplaced the bag when I arrived at DFW, so I had to use the original box. This box was mailed without the air bags, so I just went to a Stapples or office shop and bought some packing foam and used it to make it tight. At the airport, they found the original box, but I didn't had time to transfer the bike to the right baggage. So, I got to Mexico with what could be two bikes, and the custom officer just asked me what did I carry, I told him a bike and he said 'OK' and no problem.


Thanks for your reply. The Last Biker sent me a very informative PM.

One question: How much did the airlines charge to transport the bike boxes? The Continental Airlines website quotes a charge of $95.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

JeffCharles said:


> Thanks for your reply. The Last Biker sent me a very informative PM.
> 
> One question: How much did the airlines charge to transport the bike boxes? The Continental Airlines website quotes a charge of $95.


The first time I went throught American Airlines, and they charged me like 50 bucks. The second one was from Aeromexico. They wanted to charge me for it, but because they had misplaced the box, I talked with the Aeromexico local manager, which actually took the time to search for the box and didn't charge me.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Friends :
Hard to believe or I am a lucky man (just for air- transport-bikes ) but I never paid nothing for the bikes , I know the air transport regulations about quantity and size of cardbox in planes , basically there are 3 sizes bike box , for frame only , for complete bikes and for wheelsets .

If you divide the bike in two small boxes , don´t pay because you not exceed the limit regulations , another way is , if the bike is full suspension , just separate the front triangle and the rear triangle or swingarm and its all , the small parts like shock , brakes , shifters and derailleurs put in the suitcase.

A few days ago I was in the USA and my return was together with 3 beatiful babys (spider-turner-turner ) plus a suitcase without clothes but busy with bike parts !!!!!!!

Regards.

the last biker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG last biker! I actually have a friend in Baja California that says that new parts or new bikes or frames are a pain in the ars to pass through aduana. And that also when he's about to send stuff through Estafeta, aduana rechecks the shipments... he's not willing to help with bike stuff anymore


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Gauss said:


> OMG last biker! I actually have a friend in Baja California that says that new parts or new bikes or frames are a pain in the ars to pass through aduana. And that also when he's about to send stuff through Estafeta, aduana rechecks the shipments... he's not willing to help with bike stuff anymore


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Asi es , en las aduanas fronterizas se ponen muy perros con las bicis , pero tienes la ventaja de que si el artículo cuesta menos de 1000 dólares puedes optar por pagar tu impuesto con una forma que se llama " Pago de contribuciones al comercio exterior " y pagas el 15% de lo que diga la factura , obvio es que hay que tratar de conseguir una factura con menor precio , pero a la vez lógico .

Cuando se utiliza este sistema , tampoco hay que pasarse de listo , ya que solo puedes pasar lo que dice el formato , lo que no esté estipulado en la forma , nada mas no pasa.

Una vez que ya se pagó el impuesto del artículo , ya lo puedes enviar por paquetería nacional.

De casualidad tu amigo no se llama Oscar ?

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

No se llama Oscar 

Mi amigo lo conocí cuando mi fanatismo eran las PCs que tragan corriente eléctrica por grandes cantidades.

Ya me habían recomendado a Chad, de Red Barn bikes... pero de mientras lo que son las cosas grandes (ruedas y suspensión) no quise intentar con el (además de que quise aprovechar unos closeouts, mi economía no anda tan saludable) y tengo entendido que usan USPS... y para el servicio de correo mexicano no se que tan conveniente sea en mi caso, y si en este caso no hayan problemas con la aduana y simplemente se queden confiscadas las cosas.

Hay unas llantas Maxxis que se distribuyen principalmente en Europa (2.35" 2ply) que quiero conseguir y la verdad no se si intentarlo de arriba (ya que son wire y el paquete sería grande), o si de plano conformarme con lo que encuentre por nuestros territorios.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

I brought mine from Chicago to Cancun, brand new and in it original box, the shipment cost me 50 extra bucks bye American Airlines (the worst airline ever), and no one told me nothing in the aduana, theres a paper you have to sign to re-enter to Mexico as mexican, and there says that you have the right to bring personal stuff no matter the amount (as computers, if you have one lap top is considered yours, if you bring two of them is considered buisness, and they don't care if the lap cost 1000 or 10,000), so you can buy your bike in any bike shop at the US, and when your flying backhome ask for two forms, so you can keep one, and if a fu...ing customs officer tells you something about your bike, just give him the paper, and make him read it in front of you...jejejejej... (well at least I did that) and they couldn't tell me anything,

Just be wise, since some time ago (since they been caught with all the corruption things), they are trying to ask you things, and trying to catch you just before you push for the green light, dont tell nothing and push the light, if it's green they are fu..ed, if it's red, give them the piece of paper I told you before, remember you can get personal articles and a bike is conisdered one"

this is taken from aduana mexico web page: (check the point refering to: "equipos personales deportivos nuevos o usados y sus accesorios")

*¿Cuáles mercancías forman parte de su equipaje personal?*

_Bienes de uso personal nuevos o usados, tales como ropa, incluyendo un ajuar de novia; calzado, productos de aseo y de belleza que sean acordes con la duración del viaje y que por su cantidad no puedan ser objeto de comercialización, dos cámaras fotográficas o de videograbación y, en su caso, sus accesorios; hasta 12 rollos de película virgen o videocasetes; material fotográfico impreso o filmado; dos aparatos de telefonía celular o de radiolocalización; una máquina de escribir; una agenda electrónica; un equipo de cómputo portátil nuevo o usado, de los denominados laptop, notebook, omnibook o similares; una copiadora o impresora portátiles; un proyector portátil, nuevos o usados y sus accesorios; dos equipos personales deportivos nuevos o usados, y sus accesorios, que puedan ser transportados por el pasajero; un aparato de radio portátil para el grabado o reproducción del sonido o un reproductor de sonido digital o reproductor portátil de discos compactos y un reproductor portátil de DVD, así como un juego de bocinas portátiles, ya sean nuevos o usados y sus accesorios; cinco discos láser, 10 discos DVD, 30 discos compactos (CD) o casetes y cinco dispositivos de almacenamiento o tarjetas de memoria, para cualquier equipo electrónico; libros y revistas nuevos o usados que por su cantidad no puedan ser objeto de comercialización; cinco juguetes y puedan ser transportados por el pasajero, incluyendo los de colección, y una consola de videojuegos; aparatos que permitan realizar mediciones de presión arterial o de glucosa, así como medicamentos de uso personal (debe mostrar receta médica en caso de sustancias psicotrópicas); un binocular y un telescopio; un instrumento musical y sus accesorios; una tienda de campaña y un equipo para acampar, nuevos o usados, así como sus accesorios; hasta tres deslizadores acuáticos con o sin vela y hasta cuatro cañas de pescar con sus accesorios; artículos para el traslado de los bebés que viajen con el pasajero, tales como carriolas y andaderas, así como prendas, conjuntos y accesorios para bebés, nuevos o usados, que por su cantidad no puedan ser objeto de comercialización; un juego de herramientas, siempre que sean transportadas normal y comúnmente por el pasajero.

Los pasajeros mayores de 18 años de edad, pueden introducir un máximo de hasta 20 cajetillas de cigarros, 25 puros ó 200 gramos de tabaco, tres litros de bebidas alcohólicas y tres litros de vino.

Es decir podrá introducir como parte de su equipaje:

• Hasta 3 litros de bebidas alcohólicas distintas al vino y hasta 3 litros de este ultimo, o 
• Hasta 3 litros de bebidas alcohólicas distintas al vino, o 
• Hasta 6 litros de vino.

Las personas con capacidades especiales podrán introducir los objetos de uso personal que les auxilien en el desarrollo de sus actividades.

Se podrá introducir hasta dos perros o gatos, así como sus accesorios, presentando ante el personal de la aduana el certificado de importación zoosanitario expedido por la Sagarpa._

hope my experience can help


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Realmente tienes toda la razón con la explicación de traer bicis de USA por avion ,y se cuentan también muchas historias acerca del asunto , algunas de alguien que dice que pago mucho o bien de alguien que nunca paga nada (como yo ) 

De hecho es más fácil traer una bici por avión sin problemas que pasar las fronteras terrestres , ahí si la hacen de cohete .

Y me he dado cuenta que entre más lejos vaya uno USA es decir mas lejos de México y mas cerca de Canada se consiguen mejores precios .

Hace dos años cuando andaba loco por conseguir una Turner Flux HL , la tuve que ir a traer también hasta Chicago ya que no encontraba en ningun otro lugar , ya para entonces había salido la Turner Flux TNT , ahora en dos años llevo 4 Flux y tan fregona la HL como la TNT , no hay diferencia.

La diferencia está en los precios y en las tiendas , en la que fuí en Chicago me quedé asombrado , toda la linea de Intense, Turner , ellsworth , Titus, Trek, y otras más , en todas las medidas , componentes a lo cañon y precios muy buenos , sobretodo comprando más , eso es lo que nos falta en México , a mi un dueño de tienda en USA me dijo , " Si yo a una bici le gano un dolar , para mi ya es negocio " en cambio aquí , a fuerza le quieren ganar del 35 al 50 %, no hay derecho.... mientras la cosa siga así seguiremos comprando en USA y no es malinchismo , cada quien gasta su lana como quiere , pero también como mas convenga .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

the last biker said:


> a mi un dueño de tienda en USA me dijo , " Si yo a una bici le gano un dolar , para mi ya es negocio " en cambio aquí , a fuerza le quieren ganar del 35 al 50 %, no hay derecho.... mientras la cosa siga así seguiremos comprando en USA y no es malinchismo , cada quien gasta su lana como quiere , pero también como mas convenga


Tienes muchismas razon... pero te voy a repetir un post que deje en el thread the Interbike 2007:



alcarve said:


> Uta, imaginense si alla en DF no consiguen nada como estamos aca en el sureste que no hay una mier....da, pero tambien hay que entender como te las ves con una tienda cuando tienes una, un amigo es dueño del unico bike shop decente aca, benotto cancun, (y decente me refiero a que es una mierd.....ita que nunca tiene nada, pero al menos es el que mas tiene), y el me comenta que se las ve negras, porque muchas piezas no se mueven, y no le generan, y el esta a credito con los proovedores y tiene que pagarles, ademas el transporte de los distribuidores a la tienda (y mira que estamos hasta el cu...o mas lejano de el pais y traer piezas te sale com lumbre) a eso sumale los impuestos hasta por traer piezas, declaraciones mensuales SHCP, sueldos, seguros sociales, IMSS, impuestos municipales, estatales y federales, a eso sumale que en mexico, los distribuidores segun ellos te dan precio de mayoreo, pero ese precio de mayoreo es aun mas alto que el precio de venta al publico en USA, entonces los que como mi cuate tiene que vender, tienen que dar carisimo para poder ganarle un poco y sobrevivir y solo cosas que no se le queden años porque si no pierde, desgraciadamente en este pais no somos fabricantes, somos importadores, y todos los impuestos que pagas por traer cosas que en este pais no se producen al menos con calidad esta de locos... y esa es la razon que me daba el dueño de benotto Cancun del porque nunca tienen nada, todo tiene que ser sobre pedido, y porque se los chingan los impuestos tanto elevando el precio tanto, que nos es mas barato ir a Miami de aqui de Cancun, y que uno de los cuates se vaya y traiga todo lo que necesitamos... lo malo es que al pobre de la tienda, lo tenemos en jaque porque no le consumimos, pero si le consumimos nos gastamos una fortuna.... es algo asi como el circulo vicioso del quien fue primero, el huevo o la gallina... al final el jodido, somos nosotros, el consumidor, que no tienes cosas a tu alcance, nos las venden en mexico, si las venden son carisimas, y si te las traes no quieren dejartelas pasar los ojeis de migracion. es decir al final estamos jodidos.


a todo esto sumale que en cancun, habemos registrados cerca de 300 cilistas de montaña y el 80% se conforma con alubike y hay cerca de 50 cilistas entre ruteros y triatlonistas... no como en USa que en cualquier pueblo tienes mas de 2000 clientes potenciales... esas son las grandes diferencias 

Con esto confirmamos que los gringos no son tan ricos y millonarios como parece... si, nosotros si somos millonarios y eso, porque alla en USA no pagan nada por sus cosas, aqui en cambio en Mexico somos multimillonarios, porque pagamos el doble o triple por todo, pagamos el doble por la gasolina, por las bicis, pagamos mas impuestos que cualquier lugar y ademas los sevicos nos cuestan el triple..., pagamos impuestos unicos en el mundo como la tenencia y para acabarla de joder... los sueldos son un decimo de los que se pagan en USA, con esto demuestro que pais rico y primer mundista el nuestro... porque ya quiciera a un ****** pagar todo lo que pagamos por vivir bien!!... jajajajaj


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Oigan un poco fuera de tema. Apenas me inicio en esto del ciclismo 'profesional' y quisiera conseguir una bicicleta modelo reciente y nueva. Puedo conseguir cualquier modelo de Giant (modelo del año) a cualquier parte de la Rep. MExicana, pero que opciones me dan si quiero una bici ligera y nueva. Me recomiendan viajar a Estados Unidos y traermela en avión ?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Depende el sapo es la pedrada, si quieres comprar una bici de digamos 2000 USD para arriba , lánzate a los States por ella , ya que la vas a conseguir mas barata que aquí incluyendo el avión , si andas comnprando una bicla de alrededor de 800USD (que ya es una buena bici ) te conviene comprar mejor aquí , el costo de la bici no justifica el costo del boleto de avión, hotel y gastos.

Si puedes conseguir Giant por aquí , analiza bien el modelo y trata de comprate una de las top of the line, ya que Giant es una de las compañias que te dan más bike and better components por tu lana, aunque ya hay algunas que le andan compitiendo , como Felt, Jamis, Motobecane 

the last biker.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Bueno, es que es un hecho que puedo conseguir una Giant 2008 en estas fechas depositando a una cuenta de México y me la importan sin pagar más que el envio por Estafeta. De hecho así me llegó la bici que uso ahorita (Giant Boulder SE 2007).

Quisiera conseguirme una doble suspension, aunque no entiendo porque por ejemplo las XTC andan en los 700-1000 dolares mientras que la Anthem 1 (que es la que me interesa) ronda en los 2500 dolares.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> Bueno, es que es un hecho que puedo conseguir una Giant 2008 en estas fechas depositando a una cuenta de México y me la importan sin pagar más que el envio por Estafeta. De hecho así me llegó la bici que uso ahorita (Giant Boulder SE 2007).
> 
> Quisiera conseguirme una doble suspension, aunque no entiendo porque por ejemplo las XTC andan en los 700-1000 dolares mientras que la Anthem 1 (que es la que me interesa) ronda en los 2500 dolares.


Pregunta con los de Crazy Cat, que estan en Juarez, pero te envian a otras partes, segun entiendo y sus precios yo los veo mas o menos competitivos.

Si compras en tienda, las Giant de doble suspension te van a salir caritas. Si mal no recuerdo, una Trance 4 valia como 18 bolas o algo asi en 2006. Estaban muy por encima de su precio en USA.

Casi todas las dobles en Mexico están sobrepreciadas.

Como ya te dijeron... si piensas ya una cleta "buena", creo que le tienes que buscar mas del otro lado ya sea por envio o que te la traigas.

No descartes las Santa Cruz... El distribuidor las vende a precios casi parejos a los de USA, lo que las hace muy competitivas si consideras lo que ofrece el mercado aca.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Pues si, de hecho compré mi Boulder con los de Crazy Cat y ps me decian que cualquier bicicleta me la mandan a mi casa desde su oficina en Juarez sin pagar importaciones ni nada de eso.

No se nada acá sobre distribuidores de bicicletas americanas en Mexico. La verdad quisiera hacer una buena inversion en algo nuevo, y ya que la Boulder me ha salido buena ps quiero irme por una top-of-line de la misma marca aunque no me quiero engatusar.

Vi que los IBEX asta salen buenas, la version pro se traia desv trasero XTR y todo lo demas XT, *out of stock* ,pero ps acá está cañon conseguirlas. De todas formas no tengo modo de adquirir bici este año, ya será el proximo pero sabe la fecha.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

De todas formas no tengo modo de adquirir bici este año, ya será el proximo pero sabe la fecha.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buen puntachiio , ja ja ja , yo pensé que la querias comprar de volada .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Y hablando de deseos.... xD

Yo quiero una Turner High Line!
Pero sepa para cuando o si me anime luego por otra inovación en el 2009 teniendo algo de $ 

Me conformaría con una ASX o una Dirtbag...


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Bueno pues se vale soñar.
Espero el prox año adquirir el modelo 2009 de la Anthem. Ya me merezo una bici de competicion.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

I recently asked a similar question. I used the same box the bike came in. You may want to check in advance, some airlines may charge you. The fee is around 50-75 bucks. Or if you stay for a while, it may be worth buying a used bike.


----------



## DeronDilger (Oct 7, 2006)

I recently moved to Oaxaca, Mexico and was kicking myself in the ass for not bringing my bike (though that would NOT have worked with the suitcases-by-airplane move we did). I couldn't believe the price of decent bikes here (mucho pesos por basura) so I elected to have a friend pick up a right-before-winter deal in my home state of Colorado and ship it to me (Thanks, WeaselBoy!).

Now everybody swore if I shipped it via FedEx or such that it would disappear in a black hole (e.g. Customs) never to be seen again. To do it via air would have been $200 plus an airline ticket AND there was a Winter Partial Luggage Embargo on Continental by this point (i.e. Nov. 15th).

I ended up buying a box from shipbikes.com (the eshipper for $40) and using Luggage Shipping, Ski and Golf Club Shipping - Luggage Forward

LuggageForward took care of all the paperwork, shipped out the docs and picked up the packaged bike from my friend's door. The bike was here in two days delivered to my door without a scratch!

The price was $276 for LuggageForward.com but even with that and the box and the beer for my friend to pack the bike for shipping I ended up with a much better bike than what the same money would have bought (new) here.

Great marks for LuggageForward.com as I'm sure they would have lived up to their promise and paid the insurance claim if the bike had gone missing (good luck with FedEx on bike damage according to MANY Web forum postings).

The bike was actually shipped by DHL and the customs forms from LuggageForward.com hadn't even been opened by anyone. The DHL invoice showed a fee of $97 to Luggage forward so the more adventurous of you may just want to go with DHL direct and cut out the middleman. For me, I was VERY happy with LuggageForward.com and now I'm discovering lots of mostly untouched singletrack (aka burro trails) here in Oaxaca.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Asi es , en las aduanas fronterizas se ponen muy perros con las bicis , pero tienes la ventaja de que si el artículo cuesta menos de 1000 dólares puedes optar por pagar tu impuesto con una forma que se llama " Pago de contribuciones al comercio exterior " y pagas el 15% de lo que diga la factura , obvio es que hay que tratar de conseguir una factura con menor precio , pero a la vez lógico .
> 
> Cuando se utiliza este sistema , tampoco hay que pasarse de listo , ya que solo puedes pasar lo que dice el formato , lo que no esté estipulado en la forma , nada mas no pasa.
> ...


You are the man!!!!


----------

